# Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!!



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

I hope someone can help me out with this issue. My girlfriend has in 04.5 GLI. We just had the items below professionally installed about a week ago.
JL Audio Cleansweep OEM audio interface
Infiniti Kappa component set for front and rear
Infiniti Basslink II
Infiniti Basslink II expansion amp to power the door speakers
The first drive home we noticed that the Cleansweep shut off for a second and then came back on. We just figured maybe it was the calibration process ending considering the install tech didn't let it play all the way through when we picked it up. Just to be sure I checked all the connections, grounds, and power wires. It worked great the rest of the night. Later that night while we were driving I noticed the recirculation button was pushed in so I depressed it to get some outside air. As soon as I did, the function indicator LED for the Cleansweep shut off. It's wired to the ignition switch power so this light should stay on the whole time ignition is on. When the light went off the brake light came on the dash and the MFD was flashing that the E-brake was up. The biggest issue was that it cut the DBW signal and we got no throttle control whatsoever. I quickly pushed the recirculation button back in and everything went back to normal and the throttle signal came back. I did notice, however that the light on the button no longer changes to amber when pushed in. It just stays red. The next day I advised the tech what was going on and brought it back up to the shop. The tech checked everything out and couldn't find the problem. He checked the mounting screws for everything to make sure nothing was grounded by mistake and even disconnected the cleansweep all together and still the car does the same thing when the recirc. button is pushed in. He advised me that the only thing he could think of is that it was just one of those fluke things where something went wrong prior to the install and we just didn't happen to come across it until the button was depressed. It HAD been several days since the button had moved from the on position so this COULD be a possibility, however, if that's the case then why did the cleansweep light shut off when I pressed the button in? So he says all I can do is take it into the dealer and have them check it out and if they direct it back to the components installed to bring it back. The next day we're on the highway and I try the cruise control and get nothing. Not even the indicator light on the dash. So I'm like wtf!! Again, it HAD been several weeks PRIOR to the install that I had used the cruise so this COULD have been an issue before but who knows. I even tried the recirc button with the cruise on to see if that would affect it. Nothing. So we're looking at an issue that combines the cruise, brake switch, and DBW signal, which in my experience with the MKIV is all linked together in some way. I appreciate any insite or advice anyone can give me regarding these issues. FYI, the brake lights do still work. I'm well aware of the brake and clutch switch issues with the VW's but I think this may be something different. Also, none of the cleansweep components are actually wired in behind the dash which makes things a little more difficult to pinpoint the issue. Thanks again in advace.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (barelyboosting1.8t)*

Quick update. We have now found that the a/c and cruise is not functional and now the ebrake warning is comming on even without the recirculation button being depressed. I have not found the root of the problem. This weekend I will be removing the cleansweep all together and finding someone with a vagcom. PLEASE if anyone has any insight into what may be the issue either reply online or send me an IM. Also, if anyone can advise where a good place to take it for diagnosis in the southeast is I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (barelyboosting1.8t)*

It sounds like they spliced into wrong wires!
You said this install was done by a professional?
Find out where they spliced to get the ignition wire. This should have been done at the fuse box on the drivers side.


_Modified by user name unknown at 10:26 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (user name unknown)*

Yes, they did an install for me on my Evo and everything turned out perfect. I've heard reputable things about this place. They do pretty high-end work. They were working on and Aston Martin DB9 when they were working on my girlfriends car. When the problems started, before I knew about the A/C and the cruise, I took it back up there. They totally disconnected the cleansweep. The guy said it was the same problem. They said they couldn't really source the install as the root of the problem. I said that's a MAJOR coincidence that all of these problems would come about right after the install. They said they've been down this road before. Take it to the dealer. If the dealer can show proof that this was caused by the stereo install then I can bring it back, they will work with me to get the problem resolved. Now of course I can't bring it to the dealer considering I know that is where they will point the finger and I'll be lucky if they are even able to diagnose it themselves, (our dealers down here are practically incompetant). Plus if I bring it back to the people to do the install, I know they will just charge me for labor on trying to locate the problem and who knows how much to fix it. Do you have any idea's what wires may have been tapped incorrectly?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (user name unknown)*

I will check the ignition wire first thing


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (barelyboosting1.8t)*

You also had components installed. I am going to guess that somewhere during the install, some wires were incorrectly spliced or cut.
Something could have also been shorted out.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (user name unknown)*

well, i have a feeling it's directly related to the cleansweep considering the first sign of a fault was when it was being switched from radio to ext. media. If the problem is still there once disconnected, i will check all of the speaker and amp connections. Any things I should look for once I run the vagcom?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_well, i have a feeling it's directly related to the cleansweep considering the first sign of a fault was when it was being switched from radio to ext. media. If the problem is still there once disconnected, i will check all of the speaker and amp connections. Any things I should look for once I run the vagcom?

Find out all of the fault codes your car is throwing. That will be able to help solve where the problem is coming from.
Did you have a Monsoon system? or non-Monsoon system?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (user name unknown)*

It was a monsoon. They removed the monsoon amp all together so I'm guessing this is where they spliced for the expansion amp on the basslink and the output going to the door speakers.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (barelyboosting1.8t)*

Did they rewire the entire car? (speaker wire)


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (user name unknown)*

I want to say they did but I'm not quite certain at the moment.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_I want to say they did but I'm not quite certain at the moment. 

They should of because the stock wiring isn't the best for aftermarket speakers.
If they didn't, that might be what is causing it.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (user name unknown)*

well, i just checked on the car and found out why the ebrake light was flashing. my gf put the defrost on this morning and it popped the recirculation button out. I put it on the vent and pushed the button in and it went away. the weird thing is she drove it to work with the button out, the ebrake warning flashing, but it never cut the throttle. when I just tried to duplicate it and pushed the button out it cut the throttle just as it did before. so the dbw signal being interupted seems to be intermitten. sometimes when it happens you can even tap the gas a couple times and you might get a little throttle response but it's in and out. i have no idea how she got to work with it like that and how she didn't notice it.


_Modified by barelyboosting1.8t at 6:32 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Cruise control will not work along with another issue after install!!!! (barelyboosting1.8t)*

something very weird is going on here.
i almost want to say that something shorted something out causing all this weird stuff to happen.
i am not a professional installer by any means...but i would recommend you take it back to the place that you had it installed.
most likely, all of the stuff that is happening is because of something they did (or didn't do).


----------

